# iPhone 4s Spyware



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I have looked over the threads, but most of the software is for earlier IOS than 5.0. Does anyone recommend one for a brand new iPhone?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I know of no spyware for any stock IOS device.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Have a look at this one, Mobile Spy - Compatible Phones and Carriers for BlackBerry, Android, iPhone, iPad, Windows Mobile and Symbian OS smartphones.

Any updates on your story?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

keko said:


> Have a look at this one, Mobile Spy - Compatible Phones and Carriers for BlackBerry, Android, iPhone, iPad, Windows Mobile and Symbian OS smartphones.
> 
> Any updates on your story?


From the link ..



> Additional Requirements
> *** Your iPhone MUST be jailbroken prior to installing Mobile Spy. You cannot download or install Mobile Spy if the iPhone is not jailbroken. We DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT for the jailbreaking process. This must be done by the customer. You can search online for numerous sites with tutorials that can assist you with this process, such as iClarified or Redmond Pie. ***


You`d have to hack the iPhone to run any spyware on IOS.

The app store does not allow stealth monitoring apps in it`s catalogue.

You can use the "Find my iPhone" service through iCloud to track the phone through GPS if you have the Apple ID and password associated with the phone however.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I am more concerned about the sms content. 

Update: She has quit her job and has a few offers on the table. All of which will require some travel.  There is a trade-off here, if she wants to keep earning a good living she will have to travel. We have discussed, and I think I can deal with it, but having a phone tracker would help me deal. She got rid of the corporate owned blackberry and bought an iPhone, so at least I will be able to see the bill. She is being transparent and we re seeing our MC weekly. 

She is making an effort to do all the things I have asked, but with her job change I have a bit neglected as of late. The good thing is that we discussed it and the talk went well on both ends. We seem to be communicating better. Nonetheless the obvious challenges and day to day issues come at me. There are days I consider calling it. but then I look in my children's eyes and gain strength to keep up the fight. As long as I feel she is working at least as hard as me I will soldier on.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

slater said:


> I am more concerned about the sms content.
> 
> Update: She has quit her job and has a few offers on the table. All of which will require some travel.  There is a trade-off here, if she wants to keep earning a good living she will have to travel. We have discussed, and I think I can deal with it, but having a phone tracker would help me deal. She got rid of the corporate owned blackberry and bought an iPhone, so at least I will be able to see the bill. She is being transparent and we re seeing our MC weekly.
> 
> She is making an effort to do all the things I have asked, but with her job change I have a bit neglected as of late. The good thing is that we discussed it and the talk went well on both ends. We seem to be communicating better. Nonetheless the obvious challenges and day to day issues come at me. There are days I consider calling it. but then I look in my children's eyes and gain strength to keep up the fight. As long as I feel she is working at least as hard as me I will soldier on.


That truly sucks, now every time she travels you're going to have triggers. Would she consider local jobs with similar or closer pay?(Not saying she wont cheat, but less likely)


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

slater said:


> I am more concerned about the sms content.



well if you have transparency then you can compare the numbers to the texts on the bill she received/sent vs what she has on the phone, if any are deleted then you know something is up

however, your bigger problem is that there a TON of apps that allow for chatting that show no records, I would keep on eye on what apps she gets


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> well if you have transparency then you can compare the numbers to the texts on the bill she received/sent vs what she has on the phone, if any are deleted then you know something is up
> 
> however, your bigger problem is that there a TON of apps that allow for chatting that show no records, I would keep on eye on what apps she gets


That was my plan- compare the bill to the phone. Thanks for the heads up on the apps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

in particular look for free texting apps, IM apps like Skype or yahoo, and gaming apps that have a chat option like words with friends or Scrabble, etc


----------



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> well if you have transparency then you can compare the numbers to the texts on the bill she received/sent vs what she has on the phone, if any are deleted then you know something is up
> 
> however, your bigger problem is that there a TON of apps that allow for chatting that show no records, I would keep on eye on what apps she gets


Except that iPhone-to-iPhone texting never shows up on the bill.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

DailyGrind said:


> Except that iPhone-to-iPhone texting never shows up on the bill.


ah, forgot about that. My wife doesnt have a text plan so I dont even worry about it


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> ah, forgot about that. My wife doesnt have a text plan so I dont even worry about it


That`s the point of iMessage though.

It really pissed AT&T off when Apple introduced a messaging service that didn't require text plans.

I`d imagine the only way to track iMessages would be from the back up sync files.

Not sure though as I`ve never looked for them.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

is iMessage a separate app or something? W have the texts turned off on our phone plan so we cant even receive texts


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

DailyGrind said:


> Except that iPhone-to-iPhone texting never shows up on the bill.


You can turn that feature off in the phone. I forget where exactly but it's in the settings. You can tell the one's that go out over that service (iCloud) because they show up in blue instead of green.

Not perfect, because they can always turn it back on and them off again, but it makes for another hurdle they would have to be vigilant about and increases the chances that they will slip up if they are cheating.

And as AR said, compare the texts with the cell bill to see if they match up and monitor any apps installed. Nothing says they can't delete and then reinstall the app, but if they are doing that, then again it's another chance they will mess up.

I also look at the amount of data sent and received to see if there is a pattern to it. Texting apps and such show up as data (if not on wi-fi).


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> is iMessage a separate app or something? W have the texts turned off on our phone plan so we cant even receive texts


It`s a seperate app when used on a Mac computer.
It`s taken over for iChat and can message back and forth between any IOS or Mac device.
It`s pretty cool.

When you use it on IOS (iPhone,iPad,Ipod) it`s a seamless messaging system integrated directly into the text messaging app.
(No seperate app).

The only way you know it`s being used is when your text is colored blue.
If your outgoing text is blue in the text field it`s being recieved by another iMessage capable device, if your outgoing text is green it`s sending a text through your carriers text plan to any possible phone/device.

This is what an iMessage looks like on an IOS device ..










This is what a it looks like when texting to a non IOS device...


----------



## JimJonei (Apr 11, 2012)

I installed on my wife phone mobistealth.com & stealthgenie.com
stealthgenie is better than mobisteath especially the web control panel

But stealthgenie problem is when the target phone receives/send an SMS and it is delete within second the sms will not be tracked. Mobistealth managed to track delete sms that where deleted within seconds of receive/send. Unfortunalty one time an SMS deleted was not tracked.

My conclusion is to track Phone calls, Recording of surroundings, location tracking, stealthgenie.com is the best.

To track SMS the best is to use a software such as Spy Software, Location Tracking, Monitoring and Anti-kidnapping solutions for Android, Blackberry, iPhone, Symbian and Windows Mobile


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I am always wary of one or two time posters recommending software or products for obvious reasons


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I got her iphone for the specific purpose of being able to monitor her. She has no separate iTunes account and only I know the password to the iTunes account, so she can't install any unknown apps. I would jailbreak the phone to install the cell phone spyware, but those programs upload a lot of data, far too much for our limited 200MB monthly limit. So I just view the backup files using the backup extractor.


----------

